# My new 2007 Vortex!



## Tequila Joe

2007 LiteSpeed Vortex
2008 Campy Record
2007 Spinergy Stealth PBO FCC
Continetal GP 4000 S
ITM Melinium Wing Bar
ITM Melinium Stem
Easton EA70 seatpost
Fitzik Arione Ti Salddle
Silva Bar Tape
Ultegra 6600 pedals


----------



## Bertrand

Very nice. That is some sexy looking tubing!


----------



## rusty4x

Very nice, do you plan on racing it? I really like the wheels. What does it weigh?


----------



## jgandionco

Nice bike. Been interested in those spinergy wheels. What do they weigh? How's the ride different from Alloy wheels?


----------



## Tequila Joe

Hey Fellas,

Thanks for the kind comments.

This bike will see some racing this year but only on open road or TT events but no crits. I think I'd too be nervous about crashing my new bike that it would make me timid in close quarters. 

I haven't gotten this bike out on the open road yet as I just got it together on Saturday and spent what little time I had Sunday tweaking it on the trainer. I will report back on the wheels/ride after the weekend if it doesn't snow. 

I don't have a proper scale but it comes in at 7.5kg (16.5 pounds) as pictured on my digital bathroom scale. This is without any stupid light parts and fairly heavy 1500 gram wheels.

http://www.spinergy.com/bicycle/stealthFCC.html

Cheers

T.J.


----------



## Tequila Joe

Update: Here is the report on the wheels.

I finally got out on the open road for a long ride today. The Spinergy wheels were fantastic. I immediatly noticed a much more smooth supple road feel when compared to aluminum wheels yet they are still as stiff as my Ksyriums when climbing and sprinting. After the ride, I mounted the Ksyrium SLs to test it again. The Ksyriums have Continetal GP 4000 vs. the Spinergy's have Continental GP 4000 s. At the same psi, there is definatly less road buzz with the Spinergy's.

I don't know if I noticed any aero effect of a deep carbon rim but I will go with theory that they provide some benefit.

I was suprised that braking was as good as it was. I am using Campy pads for carbon rims.

Cheers
T.J.


----------



## ZeroG

Hi TJ., thanks for the updated ride and wheel report. For reference, how much do you weigh?


----------



## Tequila Joe

Since it is the off season and after the Christmas glutony, I currently weigh 170.


----------



## PigmyRacer

Looks amazing. I'm not the biggest fan of the sharp Vortex tubing, but it looks great. I particularly like those wheels, stealthy look.


----------



## cpark

Looks very nice!!!
The Spinergy decals are little too big for my taste and they should use the black spokes...


----------



## OldRoadGuy

Tasty.:thumbsup:


----------



## rslorzvt

Tequila Joe said:


> Since it is the off season and after the Christmas glutony, I currently weigh 170.


Looks Good! How do you like the ride? Compared to your previous bike?
I just finished building a new Archon with Campy Record & Mavic Kry .ES Wheels,Profile Design Dromo bars, Easton Fork, Continental 2008 Attack/Force Black Chili. No miles on the road yet - snow & gravel.


----------



## Tequila Joe

rslorzvt said:


> Looks Good! How do you like the ride? Compared to your previous bike?
> I just finished building a new Archon with Campy Record & Mavic Kry .ES Wheels,Profile Design Dromo bars, Easton Fork, Continental 2008 Attack/Force Black Chili. No miles on the road yet - snow & gravel.


Hey rslorzvt,

First off, you need to post a picture of your Archon in the Litespeed picture thread. We all are starved for bike porn, especially for Ti Archon bling. 

I've only had the Vortex outside on a couple rides as we've had -30 C weather and snow for the last 3 weeks in Calgary. However, I do have some ride notes to share.

The ride of the Vortex is simply fabulous. The first thing I noticed was how smooth the ride was compared to my aluminum Allez Pro w/ Ksyrium SL wheels. I intentionally took it to a rough part of pavement on one of my local loops. This road features very course chip asphalt. The Allez used to rattle my fillings loose but the Vortex seemed to put down a layer of velvet over everything. It is indeed the "long day in the saddle" bike that I wanted. 

The BB & chain stays are stiff. On the trainer under heavy hammering, judging by eye, the BB has VERY little deflection. Under normal loads, there was no visible deflection at all. On the road, this titanium rocklet felt alive. 

The Vortex is very sensitive to rider position. I hadn't dialed in my saddle forward/aft position before I took it out for its inaugural ride. It was a handful to drive and required my full attention especially in sweeping high speed turns. I could've done those turns half asleep while making a sandwich on the Allez Pro. I immediatly noticed that my position was too far back on the bike which made the handling very light in front to the point of being twitchy. Once I corrected my saddle position, it handled like a dream and I railed the same corners with ease. 

In some reviews of the Vortex on this site, some riders experienced high speed wobble. I'm positive that this is happening because of improper rider position. (I.e. too far back) With my corrected position, I descended at speeds up to 65km/hr and the bike felt very stable. No wobbles and very predictable even in a cross winds. 

The head tube junction on the Vortex seems a bit “flexy” compared to my stiff as nails aluminum frame. While climbing and really yanking hard on the bars, I could notice some deflection. 

I would love to here of you impressions of your Archon once you get it out. I’ve PM omar and his descriptions of how his Archon rides makes me want to build another bike. However, I’ll have to wait as I’ve used up all my fun coupons for the year.

Cheers!

T.J.


----------



## omar

TJ!!! Sweet looking ride! Good on you. I dunno about you guys, but sometimes i just sit back, look these beauties over and its enough.


----------



## rslorzvt

Ok - here are some photos - I didn't tape the bars yet, left some adjustment room when cutting the fork
QUOTE=Tequila Joe]Hey rslorzvt,

First off, you need to post a picture of your Archon in the Litespeed picture thread. We all are starved for bike porn, especially for Ti Archon bling. 

I've only had the Vortex outside on a couple rides as we've had -30 C weather and snow for the last 3 weeks in Calgary. However, I do have some ride notes to share.

The ride of the Vortex is simply fabulous. The first thing I noticed was how smooth the ride was compared to my aluminum Allez Pro w/ Ksyrium SL wheels. I intentionally took it to a rough part of pavement on one of my local loops. This road features very course chip asphalt. The Allez used to rattle my fillings loose but the Vortex seemed to put down a layer of velvet over everything. It is indeed the "long day in the saddle" bike that I wanted. 

The BB & chain stays are stiff. On the trainer under heavy hammering, judging by eye, the BB has VERY little deflection. Under normal loads, there was no visible deflection at all. On the road, this titanium rocklet felt alive. 

The Vortex is very sensitive to rider position. I hadn't dialed in my saddle forward/aft position before I took it out for its inaugural ride. It was a handful to drive and required my full attention especially in sweeping high speed turns. I could've done those turns half asleep while making a sandwich on the Allez Pro. I immediatly noticed that my position was too far back on the bike which made the handling very light in front to the point of being twitchy. Once I corrected my saddle position, it handled like a dream and I railed the same corners with ease. 

In some reviews of the Vortex on this site, some riders experienced high speed wobble. I'm positive that this is happening because of improper rider position. (I.e. too far back) With my corrected position, I descended at speeds up to 65km/hr and the bike felt very stable. No wobbles and very predictable even in a cross winds. 

The head tube junction on the Vortex seems a bit “flexy” compared to my stiff as nails aluminum frame. While climbing and really yanking hard on the bars, I could notice some deflection. 

I would love to here of you impressions of your Archon once you get it out. I’ve PM omar and his descriptions of how his Archon rides makes me want to build another bike. However, I’ll have to wait as I’ve used up all my fun coupons for the year.

Cheers!

T.J.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tequila Joe

Wow....that is one beautiful looking bike. Now I really want to build one up!

I've been thinking about geting those Ksyrium E5's to use as everyday training wheels. They look great on your bike. Is that a 57.5cm frame?


----------



## rslorzvt

TJ,
This a Large - 57.0 cm top tube, seat tube is 53.5 cm (Effective ST is 59CM)
Look for the sales - I bought this pair for about $500 BN one day sale.
Can't wait to put some miles on it.

QUOTE=Tequila Joe]Wow....that is one beautiful looking bike. Now I really want to build one up!

I've been thinking about geting those Ksyrium E5's to use as everyday training wheels. They look great on your bike. Is that a 57.5cm frame?[/QUOTE]


----------



## rslorzvt

TJ,
Regarding your Vortex ride being twitchy - my experience was very similiar -rider position was very critical. Once it is adjusted properly, bike handles fine. I never hesitated to push it over 45 MPH - smooth & stable.
Enjoy your new ride! 


Tequila Joe said:


> Hey rslorzvt,
> 
> First off, you need to post a picture of your Archon in the Litespeed picture thread. We all are starved for bike porn, especially for Ti Archon bling.
> 
> I've only had the Vortex outside on a couple rides as we've had -30 C weather and snow for the last 3 weeks in Calgary. However, I do have some ride notes to share.
> 
> The ride of the Vortex is simply fabulous. The first thing I noticed was how smooth the ride was compared to my aluminum Allez Pro w/ Ksyrium SL wheels. I intentionally took it to a rough part of pavement on one of my local loops. This road features very course chip asphalt. The Allez used to rattle my fillings loose but the Vortex seemed to put down a layer of velvet over everything. It is indeed the "long day in the saddle" bike that I wanted.
> 
> The BB & chain stays are stiff. On the trainer under heavy hammering, judging by eye, the BB has VERY little deflection. Under normal loads, there was no visible deflection at all. On the road, this titanium rocklet felt alive.
> 
> The Vortex is very sensitive to rider position. I hadn't dialed in my saddle forward/aft position before I took it out for its inaugural ride. It was a handful to drive and required my full attention especially in sweeping high speed turns. I could've done those turns half asleep while making a sandwich on the Allez Pro. I immediatly noticed that my position was too far back on the bike which made the handling very light in front to the point of being twitchy. Once I corrected my saddle position, it handled like a dream and I railed the same corners with ease.
> 
> In some reviews of the Vortex on this site, some riders experienced high speed wobble. I'm positive that this is happening because of improper rider position. (I.e. too far back) With my corrected position, I descended at speeds up to 65km/hr and the bike felt very stable. No wobbles and very predictable even in a cross winds.
> 
> The head tube junction on the Vortex seems a bit “flexy” compared to my stiff as nails aluminum frame. While climbing and really yanking hard on the bars, I could notice some deflection.
> 
> I would love to here of you impressions of your Archon once you get it out. I’ve PM omar and his descriptions of how his Archon rides makes me want to build another bike. However, I’ll have to wait as I’ve used up all my fun coupons for the year.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> T.J.


----------



## Tequila Joe

rslorzvt said:


> TJ,
> This a Large - 57.0 cm top tube, seat tube is 53.5 cm (Effective ST is 59CM)
> Look for the sales - I bought this pair for about $500 BN one day sale.
> Can't wait to put some miles on it.


The Archon sure is a sweet looking ride. White bar tape I presume? 

After the snow melts and you get some miles into it, please let us know of your ride impressions. I'm especially interested in how the ride compares to the Vortex. This way I know what to expect if I build one up next year. Another BF member, omar described the Archon being stiffer in the BB than the Vortex (about 1/3 the deflection) omar also noted "While i would describe the Vortex very 'light' or even 'twitchy' in the front, the Archon seems almost 'sluggish' by comparison, but by no means does the Archon steer 'heavy'.

Interesting observations

Cheers!

T.J.


----------



## carbon13

l liked your bike so much it is my screen saver.


----------



## rslorzvt

Yes, White bar tape. One person I spoke to owns a 2006 Vortex Traditional & has ridden about 300 miles on his Archon Compact. He also mentioned a substantially stiffer BB, noticeably stiffer head tube - no "wobble". As you discussed previously (my experience as well), bike set up (fore-aft seat adjustment,etc.) makes a big difference in handling. 
I am anxious to get some miles on the Archon & Campy components as well. It will be several months till we get a real break in the weather - I'll keep riding the "old steel" bike with SRAM Force. The Archon is just a tad lighter...6-8 pounds - haven't weighted the old bike. When I switched from my TREK 5500 to the Vortex, it seemed to have 2 lower gears when it actually had the same 12-25 with a 39 front!



Tequila Joe said:


> The Archon sure is a sweet looking ride. White bar tape I presume?
> 
> After the snow melts and you get some miles into it, please let us know of your ride impressions. I'm especially interested in how the ride compares to the Vortex. This way I know what to expect if I build one up next year. Another BF member, omar described the Archon being stiffer in the BB than the Vortex (about 1/3 the deflection) omar also noted "While i would describe the Vortex very 'light' or even 'twitchy' in the front, the Archon seems almost 'sluggish' by comparison, but by no means does the Archon steer 'heavy'.
> 
> Interesting observations
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> T.J.


----------

